
Learning in Business by Following the Heart  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/27/jobs/27boss.html?_r=1
======
callmeed
What's with these NYT fluff pieces where startup gurus tell their "story"?

While TechCrunch gets knocked for various shortcomings, the NYT sure doesn't
seem to be trying hard with regards to tech startup coverage.

